# Want to pressure wash my 3 story house and reach 3rd story with low pressure "soap" suction nozzle/setting



## jgerrish (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi there. I used to pressure wash my 3 story house with a gas powered crafstman pressure washer. I'd set the nozzle on low pressure, stick the feed tube directly into a gallon of bleach, soak almost to the top of the 3rd story, wait 10 minutes, then rinse with high pressure spray. I never had issues and had that pressure washer for ~10 years. I sold it and now wish I didn't.

I picked up a highly rated and recommended Ryobi electric 2,300 PSI 1.2 GPM High Performance Electric Pressure Washer today so I could do the same siding cleaning. However, the low pressure soap nozzle only sprays about 10 feet  I had to get on a ladder just to reach the second floor windows. Not sure if this is typical? Any electric pressure washers that will let me spray soap/bleach above 2 stories? Understood if I need to buy gas for this, but looking for expert advice.

Thank you,
Jason


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I recently purchased a Honda-powered Craftsman 3200psi unit specifically because of the issues I had with my old Kärcher 1400psi electric unit with reaching distances (my house is 3 stories plus a walk-out basement, so really 4 stories on one side). Your Ryobi is right in the middle pressure-wise, but sounds like the same range for soap as my old Kärcher.


----------



## jgerrish (Aug 16, 2020)

Hi Tabora,

So can you spray detergent/bleach up that high using your Craftsman? Can you share the model #? Thank you!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

It's a Craftsman/Murray (made by Briggs & Stratton with a Honda GCV190 engine). They also make one with a Briggs engine, but it's only 2800psi. They only recommend detergent, not bleach, though.

Honda engine model 020735: CRAFTSMAN 3200-PSI 2.4-GPM CMXGWAS020735 Gas Pressure Washer with Honda Engine 11675207359 | eBay

Briggs engine model 020733: Craftsman Gas Pressure Washer CMXGWAS020733 11675207335 | eBay


----------



## jgerrish (Aug 16, 2020)

Thank you tabora!


----------



## nervioral (Jun 25, 2021)

I have bought a pressure machine from KARCHER, and I succeeded in washing all my house with it. It is a good pressure washing machine, but it took me two days to wash the house exterior, and it was too dangerous to wash the second and third floors because I didn't have the necessary equipment. It is why I have used the services of sparklewash.com, so they could wash the parts of the house I didn't manage to wash. Also, they achieved the results, I was aching to days in a few hours, which is considerably faster.


----------

